# unseasoned apple wood



## btsholes (Sep 5, 2009)

Is it ok to smoke with freshly cut apple wood?


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 5, 2009)

You should Never Burn Green Wood needs to season other wise it will cause creosote from the sap to form on your meat...


----------



## btsholes (Sep 5, 2009)

Darn, Thanks.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 5, 2009)

There was a guy on one of the Food Network programs that burns with all green mesquite, he claims it gives a wonderful flavor to the meat but makes the smoker a terrible sticky mess so I assume you could use the green wood if you wanted but I've never tried it myself.


----------



## btsholes (Sep 5, 2009)

I have used green pear wood on one of my first smokes, and it did have a bitter tastes. I'm not sure if it was because the wood was green or i just used too much on a 13 hr smoke.


----------



## mikey (Sep 5, 2009)

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/woods.html

"If you're lucky enough to have appropriate smoke wood trees on your property, or know someone who does, you can chop up green logs and branches into chunks for use in your Weber Bullet (or what ever type smoker you might have). Most people let the wood season before use, but others will use a mix of green and seasoned wood chunks."


----------



## btsholes (Sep 5, 2009)

Here's the smoker i have.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice smoker 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Personally I won't use green wood it contains moisture which hinders the fires ability to burn cleanly. Some day light two fires in a pit side by side one with seasoned wood and one with green wood and just look at the differences in the smoke produced, I know some people will mix green and seasoned or burn green wood but i won't and can't recommend it


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 5, 2009)

That  is definitely a nice smoker...
Here is an article I dug up on woods for smoking, I have an excerpt from it here and the link to the entire article...
http://www.eaglequest.com/~bbq/faq/8.html

This would be a good one to have a sticky on for new members...


----------

